# RTX 3070 stuck OC settings on HIVE OS



## FrankMV (May 28, 2021)

Hello and goodnight to everyone, im not being able to change any overclock configuration on my 3070s it keeps showing me >Nvidia settings applied with errors, and when i open it it show this:

Fri May 28 03:37:56 EEST 2021

Detected 2 NVIDIA cards

GPU BUS ID : 04 05
CLOCK : -100 -500
MEM : 2200 2200
PLIMIT : 130 130
FAN : 75 75
FANCNT : 2 2
NVS query error:

=== GPU 0, 04:00.0 GeForce RTX 3070 7982 MB, PL: 100 W, 220 W, 250 W === 03:38:06
SET CLOCKS: 0 MHz
SET POWER LIMIT: 130.0 W
Max Perf mode: 4
(exitcode=1)

=== GPU 1, 05:00.0 GeForce RTX 3070 7982 MB, PL: 100 W, 220 W, 250 W === 03:38:16
SET CLOCKS: 0 MHz
SET POWER LIMIT: 130.0 W
Max Perf mode: 4
(exitcode=1)

tcode=1)

ive tried downgrading hiveos, rebooting changing risers and alot more and every time i try to change the oc settings it says settings unchanged or apllied with erros, both my 3070 stay locked in 30 fan speed and 51 mh no matter what configuration i try. if anyone knows how to help please do i realy dont know what to do and cant find a solution online.


----------



## phill (May 28, 2021)

Welcome to TPU! 

I've never used HiveOS but a mate does so please forgive my ignorance!   

But what I can suggest is that you'd might like to try setting the core clock to 1100   I saw a video that it actually kept the same hash rates and lowered the power consumption down    I'm guessing you've tried upping the fan speeds??  
Have you also tried running the cards at stock and then tweaking them through?   I do hear that HiveOS is pretty decent when it comes to support and the like so it might be worth also following it up on their forums or with their support


----------

